# best price on Madeira thread



## jemmyell (Jan 26, 2010)

Hi,

I was shocked to see the link to the PAS store from SunEmbroidery offering Madeira poly spools for $1.95. I intend to buy the collections for both rayon and poly from Madeira, but their single spool price is $2.10 (direct wholesale). The per spool price in the boxed collections is $1.96 per spool.

Where is the best place to buy Madeira thread (1100 yard spools mostly I think) and the collections?

-James Leonard


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

Expect to pay around 7 or 8 bux for a 5000 yard spool.

You can buy direct from madeira or a distributor. We use Allstitch.com or Madeira which has a warehouse right down the street from us.


----------



## sassystitches (Sep 16, 2010)

Best place we found was the PAS store for the small spools you are quoting. They have reasonable shipping charges and great prices on Madeira small spools. Their customer service has treated us great too. You talk to a real person and quickly when you call. I haven't shopped around much on the larger spools, just used the PAS store since that is what I had been using and they have treated me well.


----------

